# Small fall off the wagon!



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Ooops,I've had an unintentional small fall off the wagon due to illness, so I haven't listened for four days and lost the momentum.I last listened on day 28, where should I go back to?Clair


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Clair, Mike is the expert on this, but from his past responses, I would say since at day 28 you have just started side 4, I would go back 4 days, to day 23 or so, and pick up from there...hopefully Mike will see this and yell at me if this is off, but I think that is what he usually told me when I fell off...and I fell plenty!!!Hope this helps...actually, there is nothing really "wrong" you can do if you stick to the schedule...just don't get ahead of yourself.Good luck..hope this helped!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, mariyln is right just go back three or four days before you left off and start them from there.Hope your doing okay, and the illness is under control.Let us know.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,I'm doing just fine! I was sick for about a week because my doctor pulled me off some anti-depressants which were giving me bad side-effects.I'm now feeling fine and dandy, and the tapes are continuing to do their good work - I'm now sleeping properly and right through the night for the first time in a year and my pain is easing quite well - its now only short-lived each day and at a maximum of a 2/3 on the discomfort scale.Still can't manage to listen to a whole side of Mike without falling asleep though







Clair


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Time to 'fess up....My small fall off the wagon has turned into a larger one...I just can't seem to getting going on side 4 for some reason.I've now been on my butt on the floor next to the wagon







for over two weeks now due to various personal circumstances.Should I go back to the beginning and start again?Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, go back about day twenty and start from there.To me Clair, I would rather someone say they are having problems then just be silent and give up and think there are no benefits to be had by continuing.The structure however, is still up to the individual and I can't do much about that, other then to say if you fall off the horse get right back on and ride it.







I hope the personal problems get straighten out for you though.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

Hi allClimb right back on if you fall off the wagon. Failing to do so, only lets the old negative thoughts win, and as individuals we are worth more than that







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Mike & EricSafely back on and trundling on nicely!Clair


----------

